# Setting up a business



## Egyptgirl (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

So this is my first post to this forum and quite an important one for me!

After a lot of deliberation, many years travelling back and forth to Egypt, and the ideas and plan in place, I have decided that I want to move to Egypt on a permanent basis and start a business.

What I'd like to know, if anyone could help, is how to set up a business in Egypt without having an Egyptian business partner. I already have a UK registered business and I have heard that I can open a branch in Egypt without involving a business partner, but I'm not 100% sure.

Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks in advance!

EG


----------



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

hmm I dont think you need an egyptian business partner like the gulf arab countries. I've met some foreign clients of mine that have businesses, never asked them the details but I believe the operate solo. I'd contact your embassy, that's what they are here for. They can probably give you great deteail. Welcome to egypt! What kind of business are you in btw?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's possible. Not cheap, and you need a good lawyer.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A friend, who works part time for a lawyer and runs her own company here, told me there is a new way to get a company registered and thereby get yourself a work pemit. Best to check with a good lawyer and with the Embassy before going ahead.


----------



## TheTaxMan (Jul 2, 2015)

Good luck. In Egypt, the written law is one thing, and practicality is another thing. There really are no such things as "business licenses" here. That's why you see people setting up shop on a sidewalk and microbuses that are not safe. It's very unorganized. Also be prepared to pay off the right people (gov't). Many masris will say that this is not the case, but trust me, it still is. However, as a foreigner, you'd be getting preferential treatment in some respects.

As for those saying to get a lawyer, yes, I'd recommend it. But an honest Egyptian lawyer is extremely difficult to come by. And the worst part is that of course they're not going to carry malpractice insurance like USA or UK. So you have no recourse if they don't deliver (you can try suing them...good luck). 

I wouldn't recommend getting a local biz partner (again, the trust thing), but I would recommend associating with a local "consultant", or somebody that can at least guide you through the oddities of doing biz in EG. Be VERY careful with any contracts you sign here...just be careful. I've seen many foreign-run businesses fail here, but I've also seen many succeed. Point of honesty: Those who succeed are Egyptians who have US citizenship then come back and start a business. They already know the culture and how to do biz with a heavy hand.

In sum, "risk management" is your main goal, because problems will be at every corner. I'm definitely not trying to scare you away from doing biz here. I think you could be successful here if you're willing to stomach the red tape and "issues" that will surely pop up. I always had the idea of starting up a scuba diving operation in sharm or hurghada...hmmm


----------

